# Opera Mini 6 and Opera Mobile 11 Released



## leo61611616 (Mar 22, 2011)

Opera Mobile 11 and Opera Mini 6 have had their user interfaces touched up, modernized, and enhanced for use on tablet devices. Both have also added social networking integration for fast sharing of URLs as you browse.

*www.blogcdn.com/downloadsquad.switched.com/media/2011/03/opera-mobile-11.jpg​
Opera Mobile 11 now has a faster Presto rendering engine and improved JavaScript performance, expanded HTML5 support (including the audio and video tags), and the ability to display Adobe Flash content on Android. Haptic response, smoother panning and zooming, session restore, and Web Open Font Format support have also been added.

Opera Mini 6 offers a full mobile browsing experience with tremendous bandwidth savings thanks to Opera's compression kung fu. Pinch-to-zoom support has been added, and Opera Mini can now pass YouTube video links to your device's built-in player. There are also better navigation controls.

*Download:* Opera Mobile 11 or Opera Mini 6 for your phone or tablet.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thnx for the  news!! dwnloading...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

Gonna download it for my Wave, let's see


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

downloaded opera mini 6 on my O1. as fast as the stock android browser. will use both for around a week & test them thoroughly.


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> downloaded opera mini 6 on my O1. as fast as the stock android browser. will use both for around a week & test them thoroughly.


why don't you try out Opera mobile?


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 22, 2011)

sam bro try opera mobile 11 on your o1 and please tell that is it support flash content


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 22, 2011)

opera on android doesn't support javascript ... is there a new release for android with JS support


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> opera on android doesn't support javascript ... is there a new release for android with JS support



er Opera Mobile *supports* JavaScript. Opera Mini doesn't but its target audience is different.


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 22, 2011)

Opera Mobile 11 has great support for JavaScript.. tested on Android .. as for the mini version i still love and use opera 4..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

Installed Opera 6 on my Wave, I don't like the browser, same unpolished KS, Page rendering I don't like, no multi touch...back with my great stock browser. Will try the Opera 11 as soon I get the GS II , hope that would be a nice experience


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> opera on android doesn't support javascript ... is there a new release for android with JS support


Opera Mobile and Opera Mini are two compeltely different browsers. Which Opera are you talking about?

Opera Mobile is a full fledged desktop-like browser for mobile devices. It will also render and pass Acid 3 test.

Whereas Opera Mini is a trimmed down version which parses every page through Opera's servers and then load them hence saving bandwidth and working faster on congested networks.

Even Opera Mobile can do this. 

Basically, Opera Mini (imo) is only good for Java fones like my K790i.



ithehappy said:


> Installed Opera 6 on my Wave, I don't like the browser, same unpolished KS, Page rendering I don't like, *no multi touch...*back with my great stock browser. Will try the Opera 11 as soon I get the GS II , hope that would be a nice experience


Mini is a Java browser (on your fone atleast). No comparison can be made with the stock browser of your fone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2011)

ico said:


> Basically, Opera Mini (imo) is only good for Java fones like my K790i.


And it's great for 2G connections.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

ico said:


> why don't you try out Opera mobile?





kamal_saran said:


> sam bro try opera mobile 11 on your o1 and please tell that is it support flash content



flash? no. it won't support flash until flash content is rendered in their servers. which is not the case. still will check once.



ithehappy said:


> Installed Opera 6 on my Wave, I don't like the browser, same unpolished KS, Page rendering I don't like, *no multi touch*...back with my great stock browser. Will try the Opera 11 as soon I get the GS II , hope that would be a nice experience



it have multitouch. it supports pinch to zoom. tried it today.

but it is slower than android browser. till GPRS is fast or you are on WiFi/3G, don't try opera mini.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

@Sam- No mate it doesn't have multi touch, rechecked after your comment, but


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ That's because you're using the Java version. Unfortunately, there is no native Bada version of Opera Mini, so you'll have to live with it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can Opera mobile 11 be installed on memory card?


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

Let me clarify a few things.

Opera Mini on ithehappy's fone is running on Java ---> no multitouch.

Opera Mini on Sam's Optimus One is a native Android app ---> multitouch.



Sam said:


> flash? no. it won't support flash until flash content is rendered in their servers. which is not the case. still will check once.


Opera Mini won't support flash. Opera Mobile supports flash. Two different browsers and Opera Mobile imho is better than Android's Dolphin browser.

[youtube]ueeAiH3I4DY[/youtube]


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 23, 2011)

well ya thanks....actually i was using mini

then i saw in market there is also mobile....but it crashes on heavy pages on galaxy3


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 23, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Can Opera mobile 11 be installed on memory card?



On Android 2.2 and higher it is possible to move Opera mobile 11 to memory card.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it available for symbian S60 v5


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it available for symbian S60 v5



Yes .. here's the link for Opera Mobile 11 S60:  *get.geo.opera.com/pub/opera/series60/3.x/1100/Opera_Mobile_11_Symbian.sis


----------

